# Orient Ray 2 mini review



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

http://



Ray 2

Good evening,

just thought I would give my opinion of this watch having had it for a few weeks.

Pros: The blue dial looks great when the light catches , very easy to read and have had a few good comments. The overall finish of the case is very good with polished and brushed sections.

Very easy to set the time and day/ date with the screw down crown and it also winds nicely.The lume is good but does fade overnight.

Accuracy is also good at present approx + 6 seconds per day.

Probably one of the best value for money automatic watches , I paid £132 for the watch.

Cons: The bracelet , although quite comfortable , has hollow end links and feels cheap compared to the rest of the watch. The rotating bezel is hard to turn at first but seems to get easier with use and certainly has no loose movement.

Overall I have been very please with the Orient and would certainly recommend it as I believe its looks and performance easily justifies the cost and as the photo shows the brown hirsch strap I have put on really suits the watch

Thanks for reading

Dave


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely pieces these. Thanks for the review


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks. I have the same watch and agree about the bracelet. This really is the only negative part so perhaps Orient will take note in time!! Mine says hello although not a good photo!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

ong said:


> Thanks. I have the same watch and agree about the bracelet. This really is the only negative part so perhaps Orient will take note in time!! Mine says hello although not a good photo!


 Isn't that a Mako?

My brother bought a Ray 2 for Christmas the dial looks less smooth than a Mako almost linen effect. Not sure if that's intentional.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought it new as a Mako2 aka a Ray from the Long Island watch Co in the US. I was sceptical but it has the same movement as the Ray. I read somewhere that the Ray was produced for the US market and with the new movement. Happy to be corrected on this as I'm not an Orient expert.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

As far as I know, the Ray and Mako share the same movement and case. Obviously the dials and bezels are different, and the bracelets too.

I have one of each and I actually think the bracelets on both the Ray II and Mako II are really good. I hear this a lot but I don't see how the hollow end-link cheapens the feel of the bracelet - the rest of the links are solid and well-machined. Once the end-links are fitted I don't notice them at all. Surprisingly, the Ray/Mako bracelets feel more substantial and well-made than the bracelet on my Glycine Combat Sub, which cost a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

ong said:


> I bought it new as a Mako2 aka a Ray from the Long Island watch Co in the US. I was sceptical but it has the same movement as the Ray. I read somewhere that the Ray was produced for the US market and with the new movement. Happy to be corrected on this as I'm not an Orient expert.


 The Ray and Mako have different dials with the Ray having dots ala the Rolex Sub and the Mako having the 12, 3, 6, 9 dial. The bracelets, whilst similar, are subtly different. As pointed out the watch above is a Mako II; the current Ray model is the Ray II. The original first gen Ray's and Mako's had a second pusher at the 2 o'clock position (date set) and a non-hacking, non hand-wind movement. The blue dial on the I is a different shade to the II.

The Ray II and Mako II have the newer movement that hacks and is hind-windable. To confuse matters further Orient sell the Mako XL which is slightly larger with a different dial design and colours. For a short while they also offered the Mako USA which was similar to the XL but had a sapphire crystal and the Mako/Ray case.

Ray II










Ray I










Mako I










Mako XL










Mako USA


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation and I stand corrected. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you for the review.

I've had the Ray II for 10 months now, and I must say I love this watch more with time.

I think the bracelet is very good at the price point and I accept its limitations. However, recently I bought a lovely blue leather strap from Sales Corner here ( Christopher Ward with their Bader deployant) and I absolutely adore the combination, so the bracelet has been put into storage.

It also runs at -2 seconds per day which I find impressive.

I agree that the bezel was very stiff initially but has loosened up now to give a solid and positive feel when using it. There is no play in it.

It is getting much more wrist time these days.


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good morning,

The blue strap looks great , really suits the watch. I have also changed the strap from the brown leather to a ND limits silicone blue strap and I have to say it is the most comfortable strap I have had so far . At present it is the only watch I have been wearing , keeping to +6 seconds per day (approx).

I am now waiting for the Phoibos wave master to arrive and it will be an interesting comparison between this and the Ray.

Thanks for reading

Dave


----------

